# Need For Speed No Limits



## Giangy (24 Settembre 2015)

Novità dopo un solo anno di assenza di un nuovo capitolo, di Need For Speed, sembra che a Novembre 2015 avremo il nuovo Need For Speed No Limits, sicuramente uscirà per le console PS4, Xbox One, già comparso anche su App Store e android nel Play Store la versione mobile, di cui uscirà in breve tempo.


----------

